# That just happened



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Well this has been the worst opener i have ever been on. 
Forgot the heater and froze. 
Sat in aw of all the idiots shooting at 6:50
Go shot in the arm by someone shooting throgh the Frag. 
Lucky didn't make it through all of the layers. Just most. 
Called geese for everyone east of us that was cool to work a flock right in and have everyone else sky bust them


Last WMA opener I will be on.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I slept in late, had a big breakfast, scratched my a$$ a while and then headed out for the afternoon hunt. It was pretty good and we didn't have to deal with anyone close to us. All in all it was a good afternoon. 

That's scary getting shot through the phrag. Glad your okay and it didn't break skin.


----------



## Cam_C (Dec 8, 2012)

I slept in then spent some quality time with my son working on his car. LOL
It's all I can do to miss the opener, but I decided years ago it just was not worth it! Sounds like most openers at FB!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

We hunted Public from sunrise to sunset. Shooting started for everyone else at 6:35. This scared the majority of the ducks away so at 7:30, we didn't see much. The only ducks we did see were being skybusted. Later in the afternoon, we were calling in 2 geese. They were coming right to us, very low, and some guy shot at them from across the pond. We spent all day and did not even shoot our guns. EVERYTHING within a mile was being shot at by skybusters. This was my very last WMA hunt as well.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Forgot to mention all of the yelling, swearing, and even a fight broke out between some high school guys that owned the marsh. It was a complete circus!


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hoopermat where did ya go out at?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Hunter_17 said:


> Hoopermat where did ya go out at?


Ogden bay


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i sleep in. gfot up hung out with the gf watched a little tv and did some running around and then hit the marsh about 130. killed a few ducks and sweeted my balls off it was to dang hot.


----------

